# Converting a ported box to a sealed box.



## MyEmpireOfDirt (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok so, I just installed a subwoofer in a bot that is 1.3773cuft @ 35hz and the manufacturer called for 1.75cuft @ 26hz.......well to be honest it doesn't sound that terrible but it does get sloppy at lower frequencies. That being said it sounds really great at and above 40hz. So I am now debating sealing up the port to get some more SQ out of the sub even though it wont be as loud.

For a sealed box the manufacturer calls for 1.375cuft so that would be perfect. I'm just not sure how well a formerly ported box that is now sealed will sound...I really dont have the cash for a whole new box. Am I doing damage to my subwoofer by keeping it in the small ported box? Would you recommend removing the tube port and gluing a piece of wood over the hole in general? Has anyone done this?

Any advice here would be great.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

If you can get it sealed up properly it should work fine


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

If the manufacturer's recommended sealed volume is okay you should and most probably are fine just sealing up the port. 
A sealed system is more forgiving than ported of deviations from the ideal alignment.
If you had T/S parameters you could figure out sub box volume yourself using one of the many box calculators for ported or sealed.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

been there, done that ! [ for my nephew ].

Put wood over the hole


----------



## MyEmpireOfDirt (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I think I am just going to seal up the port.....I have the piece of wood cut already and I am curently painting it.

I'm hopefully just some gurrilla glue away from tighter bass....


----------



## MyEmpireOfDirt (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok the bass is a lot tighter and more responsive, I deffinitally lost some of the BOOM though....oh well I guess that is what I get for listening to a lot of rock!


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

but do you like it now ?
how much volume did you lose ?


----------



## MyEmpireOfDirt (Aug 27, 2009)

finfinder said:


> but do you like it now ?
> how much volume did you lose ?


You know what I did lose a lot of volume at some lower frequencies at first. I had the gain set a little lower then with the ported box (its more efficient so didnt require as much power to thump) so really all I did was turn up the gain to make up the difference. I would say the the loss of thump/boom did bother me at first, i was actually sad. But after more tuning and gain/eq adjustments I got my sealed box to hit almost as hard but with sooo much more quality. I mean ya the ported box made all of my rap songs go boom but when I listend to rock it was really sloppy....so I would say all in all i'm glad I did it. But if you were strictly a rap guy I do not suggest switching from a ported box. I was just lucky enoung to have enough gain left on my amp and a nice enough head unit to get my system loud and decent SQ.

Fyi I just used a heavy piece of wood (1/2 inch thick) and gurrilla glued it over the port, with a heavy weight holding it in place.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

....


----------



## MyEmpireOfDirt (Aug 27, 2009)

What does that mean?


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Its an evolution. First you want 90 percent boom and 10 percent sq, a few years later you want the opposite. If you're happy now it was worth the effort. Boom at the expense of all else gets old.


----------

